# Whats a good day?



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

What do you consider a good day of fishing for steelhead?
Catching fish?
Numbers?
Size?
I think as long as I get to fight at least 3 fish I am happy and its a productive day. Also discovering a new hole, or catching a fish somewhere I havent before makes it worth it too.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

In all honesty, a good day is any day I can get out. Great days are days with fish. The best days are the days with friends. Perfect days are days when all of us are in the double digits with few lost fish.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> In all honesty, a good day is any day I can get out. Great days are days with fish. The best days are the days with friends. Perfect days are days when all of us are in the double digits with few lost fish.


havta agree with goby one this one


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

A good day for me is when I can hit any of the rivers in Northeast Ohio and not have a bunch of guys fishing the same water as me. Catching fish just adds to the day.

Wes


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

A good day is where you can catch some fish learn something, and enjoy it with someone else. Great day is with you can help someone who has never caught a steelie. Caught one. More thrilling when its on a fly.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Goby its always good to get out....
But sometimes things just dont work out and the trip ends up going bad...


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

OK day=1 fish
Good day=3 fish
Very good day=5 fish
Great day =5+ fish
Priceless=17 steelhead in 1 hole....happen to me last year!!! 

Photo of that day


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> In all honesty, a good day is any day I can get out. Great days are days with fish. The best days are the days with friends. Perfect days are days when all of us are in the double digits with few lost fish.


Could not of said it better myself ...It's all about having a good time with friends and enjoying time on the streams 

Fish On !!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

just getting acouple of hits and misses can some times make a day for me. but im usally happy with just one fish.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Any day you can get out of work and go fishing is a good day to me.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Its more about the experience than the fish for me. Some of my best days were no or only a few fish.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

just fishing. Someone once said it takes some fisherman their whole life to realize that fishing is not about the fish


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Any day that you can get to fish on any water for any fish!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I've had a great time when I have gotten out and fished with friends. But I would have to say it's so much better when you have a 10+ day with a fishing buddy. I would honestly say the best days I've had were when I put a newbie on their first steelie.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Allright everyone saying its good to be out....
Yes it always is good to be out, but do you honestly leave with a smile on your face when you didnt have your float go under once the whole day?

I mean sure some people just love to get out, but if you can honestly say you had a great day and didnt even have so much as a bite I might want to shake your hand.
I always have fun fishing, but for it to be a good trip something nice has to happen!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

[LIQUIDSOAP QUOTE I mean sure some people just love to get out, but if you can honestly say you had a great day and didnt even have so much as a bite I might want to shake your hand.



No handshakes for Shortdrift>>>>>>>>I never get skunked


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Shortdrift said:


> No handshakes for Shortdrift>>>>>>>>I never get skunked


Sheephead dont count! 
I wish I could say the same about never getting skunked!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

"No handshakes for Shortdrift>>>>>>>>I never get skunked"

As long as the suckers are in the river, Shortdrift won't get skunked.

A good day is one fish hooked and landed. Anything above that is great. 

Another example of a great day is taking the long walk back to a hole where you think the fish will be, to find nobody else there, and lots of fish willing to play.


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

fish are nice liquid,but when u get a little older,working all the time,family kids.life is a rat race,and just getting out,seeing the sun rise,cool brisk air, seeing wildlife,and just peaceful sounds of the outdoors,thats priceless.if i catch 10 fish or get skunked its nice to slow down and think about stuff.we are fishing,have a good life,can anything be better than this


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Steel Cranium said:


> Another example of a great day is taking the long walk back to a hole where you think the fish will be, to find nobody else there, and lots of fish willing to play.


That doesnt happen to me too often   



buckeye6 said:


> fish are nice liquid,but when u get a little older,working all the time,family kids.life is a rat race,and just getting out,seeing the sun rise,cool brisk air, seeing wildlife,and just peaceful sounds of the outdoors,thats priceless.if i catch 10 fish or get skunked its nice to slow down and think about stuff.we are fishing,have a good life,can anything be better than this


Very valid points, and yes that is one of the reasons I love the river, so peaceful.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

The Rocky River is peaceful? You sure can't be talking about steelhead season


----------



## Brasky (Nov 21, 2005)

The best time I had last year was sitting on the bank of the Vermilion at sunrise waiting for an ice flow to clear, smoking a cigar. Can't remember how many caught or missed that day.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

that sounds like a great way to start the day!

i love just getting out...... with no time restraints or time schedule.... hate being rushed.......


----------



## Alaskariverrat (Mar 13, 2006)

Elements of a good day

The "possibility" of catching a fish.

Hooking into a fish that is burning hot on the line. 

Catching fish I have never caught before -- caught multiple gar in the lower Chargin river on a piece of nylon rope after reading how to on this web site. Also, managed to get several large gizzard shads to bite. 

Quitely letting a big fish go.

Collecting others gear off the bottom, snags, and in log jams, then repairing it or sometimes discovering new rigs for fishing. 

Being away from everone else and enjoying the animals along the river -- hawks, squirrels, ducks, deer, turkeys, turtles, various song birds. 

Fall fishing with the leaves turning color. 

Catching a fish in bitter cold weather (this is what seperates steelheaders from those "others" who fish).


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

A good day is one where you manage to suck air all day long and see the next. A great day is any of those others where you also get to fish.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I am a newbie that wants to be put on his first steelie in a river


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

A good day starts with a thermos of coffee. Then the long walk out on the long wall at fairport. Finding a nice spot, and getting everything ready to start fishing. Then pouring a nice hot cup of coffee, and watching the sun come up in the harbor, and waiting for the first signs of STEELHEAD coming in. Than you start casting and finally feel that jarring, rod ripping hit as your line starts to rip off your line. NOTHING better. Been doing that up there for about 15 years, and still can't wait for the first trip every year.
The only thing that MIGHT BE BETTER, is being on the wall and watching someone you know has never been there before. And as they're casting they start day dreaming and looking around watching the birds, or whatever, then all of a sudden their rod about gets ripped out of their hand and their drag starts screaming, then their line goes limp as the fish comes off cause the drag was too tight, and you have to laugh because the first thing they do is look around to see if anyone saw what just happened. PRICELESS.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I think a good day is just being able to catch the silverbullet's and having the place to do it.We all have a great resorce on our hand's.


----------

